# NGD: Ibanez RGIB6 Baritone



## Oliver_5150 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yo guys!

Pictures first - and video in the end!







































This is a late NGD, but I finally got a decent camera and I felt like sharing some pics of my relatively new guitar  It's a Ibanez RGIB6. My first baritone/extended range guitar. I chose this guitar mainly because of the price and I recently concluded that I am not to fond of extra stings, but still dig low tunings. And damn, does it look good!

I am not sure about the pickups though, I might end up changing them to passives, but I am not sure yet.

Great guitar for the price. Looks awesome and is easy to play despite being used to 25,5'' scale necks.

Here is my attempt to demo it. Nothing special, just double tracked guitars, bass and VST drums:



I hope both the pictures and video are embedded correctly. Rock on


----------



## GRIZ (Mar 12, 2015)

This thing sounds pretty damn good. Nice playing too


----------



## Zulphur (Mar 12, 2015)

Very nice dude, that guitar is tempting me for while now, i think im gonna go for one preety soon. What tuning and gauges are you using ?


----------



## optonaut (Mar 13, 2015)

:-O absolut WOW! what a damn nice guitar! it´s a weapon  and superb playing! Really turns me on. that solo is ....ing sick


----------



## Oliver_5150 (Mar 13, 2015)

Zulphur said:


> Very nice dude, that guitar is tempting me for while now, i think im go for one preety soon. What tuning and gauges are you using ?



Thanks man! I am using 14-68 strings and it is tuned to drop G.


----------



## Oliver_5150 (Mar 13, 2015)

optonaut said:


> :-O absolut WOW! what a damn nice guitar! it´s a weapon  and superb playing! Really turns me on. that solo is ....ing sick



Haha, thanks man!


----------



## Oliver_5150 (Mar 13, 2015)

GRIZ said:


> This thing sounds pretty damn good. Nice playing too



Thanks man!


----------



## Insinfier (Mar 13, 2015)

That demo was awesome. How are the frets? Any rough fret ends?


----------



## ben_hurt (Mar 13, 2015)

love me some drop G 

do you find the 14's loose at all? I have a 15-70 on my 30" baritone and it's a bit wobbly for me.


----------



## Oliver_5150 (Mar 14, 2015)

Insinfier said:


> That demo was awesome. How are the frets? Any rough fret ends?



Thanks! I actually think the frets are pretty decent considering the price. Not the best I've ever played but still gets the job done.


----------



## Oliver_5150 (Mar 14, 2015)

ben_hurt said:


> love me some drop G
> 
> do you find the 14's loose at all? I have a 15-70 on my 30" baritone and it's a bit wobbly for me.



Well, they are somewhat loose, but I don't like them super tight either so that doesn't bother me at all. Actually it is only the lowest string that is somewhat loose, and the rest feels just nice.

But coming from regular six/seven strings 25.5'' scales, I personally think they are very tight. But I think that is just a matter of getting used too.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats bro these are awesome!


----------



## dimitrio (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow, very nice guitar and playing! is it basswood body or smth else?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice man. I'm coming to the realization myself that most 7 string necks are too wide to play comfortably for long periods of time for me; this looks like a sick option and its decently priced used too. Think I might pick one up. HNGD!


----------



## Oliver_5150 (Mar 15, 2015)

dimitrio said:


> Wow, very nice guitar and playing! is it basswood body or smth else?



Thanks! Yes, basewood body and 3-piece maple neck with a bubinga strip.


----------



## PunchLine (Mar 18, 2015)

Awesome guitar! Happy playing... Also great great demo with superb playing thanks for sharing...


----------



## Oliver_5150 (Mar 18, 2015)

PunchLine said:


> Awesome guitar! Happy playing... Also great great demo with superb playing thanks for sharing...



Thanks man!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 20, 2015)

You and a couple of other guys on here sold me dude. Made a deal for one today. Stoked to get it; gonna throw it in open B for some Devin Townsend type stuff.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 20, 2015)

Great demo!


----------



## Oliver_5150 (Mar 20, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> You and a couple of other guys on here sold me dude. Made a deal for one today. Stoked to get it; gonna throw it in open B for some Devin Townsend type stuff.



That is awesome! I am sure you won't regret it


----------



## TonyGD (Mar 25, 2015)

Happy NGD, hopefully one of these pops up near me and I get to try one out.


----------

